# Amplitude Térmica diária em Portugal - qual o record?



## FLS (1 Set 2010 às 11:17)

Ontem reparei que Alvega deve ter estado perto de bater o record (qual será?) de amplitude térmica diária. Teve uma mínima perto dos 10ºC e uma máxima que rondou os 42ºC!
Foram mais de 30ºC de variação no espaço de poucas horas.

Alguém sabe qual foi a maior amplitude térmica diária registada em Portugal?


----------

